# Spaghetti Squash



## Ducky Cary (Oct 18, 2005)

I just saw this being used on TV and would love to try it. Spaghetti Squash. Looks fabulous.
I don't know where to start.

 
*Will I find it at any grocery store?*
*How do I prepare it?*
*Is it worth it? Is it simular to real pasta?*

Thanks,


----------



## htc (Oct 19, 2005)

Ducky, you can find it in the produce area. It's usually not in the fridge, but rather somewhere by the onions or potato. I think it's just ok as a replacement pasta. I find that if I cook it and then make it into little strands, flaking it right into a bowl of ice water, it stays a little crunchier and has a nice texture.

I prefer to eat it in a salad. Like an Asian cole slaw. It has spag. squash, shrimp, carrots, & mint. If you want, I'll dig up a recipe for you.


----------



## Ducky Cary (Oct 19, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the tips. I'm going to give it a go.
Cary


----------



## GB (Oct 19, 2005)

It is great stuff, but the only resemblance to spaghetti is the fact that it is strands. It does not taste or feel anything like pasta. Don't let that stop you though. It is an absolutely delicious squash!


----------



## lawchick04 (Oct 19, 2005)

Spaghetti Squash is simple to make in the microwave. Just piece the skin of the squash a few times with a knife, place it in a shallow pyrex-like microwave-safe dish with about 1/3 cup of water. Then microwave it for 10-12 mins. 

When it's done, cut it open (it'll be easier to cut since it's cooked...but watch for steam), scoop out the seeds, and then use a fork to scrape the squash flesh into spaghetti-like strands.

I'm a simple person and like to drizzle the strands with olive oil. Then I salt, pepper and parsley to taste and mix in some parmesean. No need for measurements. An easy and different side dish.


----------



## abjcooking (Oct 19, 2005)

I only made it once.  It is a little pricy in my grocery store otherwise I would get it a little more often.

I cut mine in half and roasted it at 350 with a little olive oil until it started to string apart, checking occationally.  I have also seen it boiled.

Then take out of the oven and with a fork just shred it up.  I threw mine into some hot alfredo sauce and the end.


----------



## mish (Oct 19, 2005)

lawchick04 said:
			
		

> Spaghetti Squash is simple to make in the microwave. Just piece the skin of the squash a few times with a knife, place it in a shallow pyrex-like microwave-safe dish with about 1/3 cup of water. Then microwave it for 10-12 mins.
> 
> When it's done, cut it open (it'll be easier to cut since it's cooked...but watch for steam), scoop out the seeds, and then use a force to scrape the squash flesh into spaghetti-like strands.
> 
> I'm a simple person and like to drizzle the strands with olive oil. Then I salt, pepper and parsley to taste and mix in some parmesean. No need for measurements. An easy and different side dish.


 
That's exactly how I prepare spaghetti squash. GB is right. It may resemple pasta strands, but doesn't taste anything like pasta. Healthier than pasta, I think. I have a few recipes. If you would like to give them a try, just wave.


----------



## SquishSquash (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi everyone... 

I'm new here.... I don't know where to start.... need guidance 


 Squash......


----------



## Claire (Oct 22, 2005)

I take it and pierce it many times, than put over the charcoals until slightly blackened all over.  Slice in half, clean the seeds, pull out the strands.  

Makes a great addition to my "grilled ratatoulle".


----------



## Constance (Oct 22, 2005)

I cut mine in big pieces and cook it in the microwave, then use a fork to separate the strands. It's great with just lots of butter, garlic and S&P, or with a marinara or meat sauce. It doesn't really taste like pasta, but it's delicious.


----------



## cara (Oct 22, 2005)

My Mum has spaghetti squash in the garden...
I like it best cut into halves, get out the scoops and with some oil in the oven... don`t know the exakt time...
serve it with a tomatoe soup you like best...
I prefer one made with lots of curry.. I love curry!!


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 22, 2005)

I love it, make it just like they say above, mix it 1/2 and 1/2 with whole wheat pasta and serve with a marinara with fresh herbs.  It is delish, and very healthy.


----------



## RMS (Nov 8, 2005)

I've never made it in the microwave.  Gonna try that next time.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 8, 2005)

lawchick04 said:
			
		

> Spaghetti Squash is simple to make in the microwave. Just piece the skin of the squash a few times with a knife, place it in a shallow pyrex-like microwave-safe dish with about 1/3 cup of water. Then microwave it for 10-12 mins.
> 
> When it's done, cut it open (it'll be easier to cut since it's cooked...but watch for steam), scoop out the seeds, and then use a fork to scrape the squash flesh into spaghetti-like strands.
> 
> I'm a simple person and like to drizzle the strands with olive oil. Then I salt, pepper and parsley to taste and mix in some parmesean. No need for measurements. An easy and different side dish.


I just learnt this tip this past fall from my grandma, when I was saying that you can't get tinned pumpkin in Ireland. It's sooo much eaiser than baking the whole squash/pumpkin in the oven.


----------

